# Leicestershire Culverts - April 2017



## Newage (May 1, 2017)

Just a little report from the Derby drain day.

After doing Flo Selecta we all headed off to Leicestershire to do a couple of cheeky drainage culverts under a disused railway line. 

These were Loddington and Marefield.

Enjoy the brick porn...........

(Marefield)

















(Loddington)











The Calcite build up is bit epic (it is solid)











Cheers for looking, all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more odd and sods on my FlickR page so head over to:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157680584888712

Have to say a big thanks to KM Punk and the rest of the boys and girls, it was a great day.

Cheers Newage


----------



## The Wombat (May 1, 2017)

Nice shots 
Had a fun afternoon out
Great to explore with you


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2017)

Great pics Newage, apart from the next to last, that was Shite


----------



## Newage (May 1, 2017)

Ha ha, no it's 100+ years of solid calcite build up, leached out of the water.

Cheers newage


----------



## KM Punk (May 1, 2017)

Nicely done.
Cracking day out


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2017)

Newage said:


> Ha ha, no it's 100+ years of solid calcite build up, leached out of the water.
> 
> Cheers newage



Bloody hell, drains are more interesting than I thought, I take back me shite comment


----------



## jsp77 (May 3, 2017)

i do like a nice bit of brick, was a good day


----------

